# fish in hospital tank



## goldenangel (Mar 16, 2005)

hi yah,
i'm looking for some advice on treating my fish, i recently bought some fish from my local pet store , but when i got them home i noticed that one of them had what appears to be white spot, and another has something that looks as though it is an ulcer under one eye and on its lip.
i went to another store and asked for advice and they told me to treat the fish with white spot medication, and put the fish with the ulcers into a separate tank and treat it with a bacterial medication, i have done this, but i'm unsure how long i keep the separated fish in the hospital tank for , it says on the bottle to treat every 4 days , do i do water changes, if so how often and i'm concerned that the hospital tank has no form of oxygen,eg' air stone, or filtration, i was told by the pet store owner just to put it in with the water from the tank, is this right, any tips or help would be greatly appreciated. :?: :?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

2 weeks for the bacterial infected fish (all new fish should be quarantined for 2 weeks). 7-10 days for treating Ich.


----------



## goldenangel (Mar 16, 2005)

thanks for the advice, i just hope that the treatment works, and that it will be ok in there without a filter and air stone.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They will not be O.K. a sponge filter costs $3.00 and will greatly improve your fish's chances.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree. Without airstone or filter there will not be any oxygen exchange at the water surface and your fish will suffocate in time. I would, however, only get an airstone because the filter may also remove the medication you are treating him with, therefore hurt more then help. Some ripples in the water surface are necessary and an airstone will provide those. I have 2 L46 (zebra pleco babies) in a 2.5 gal tank since 6 weeks and only use an airstone. They have been trieving without a filter. I have, however, some live plants in it as well which helps with the bioload and I do water changes twice a week.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I disagree with garfieldnfish... its not the oxygen supply since its always being reabsorbed by the surface of the water (although with a LOT of fish in the QT a oxygen deficient environment can occur) The filter would be the better choice since that actually cleans the water and takes out the rotting food waste etc.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Yup right along with the medicine. Most meds ask you to remove the filter so I would read the instructions on the package carefully.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Here is my suggested method for hospital tank treatment:

1. Small tank (matched to size of fish being treated).
2. Heater. (For many ailments raised temp is a benefit.)
3. Air pump and small sponge filter. (To create surface aggitation for O/co2 exchange and mechanical filtration.)
3. Plastic plants- a couple. (Provides some cover for ill fish and hopefully reduces stress.)
4. Thermometer.

Water changes of 25% are done every other day. If it is not a dosing day, then replace the amount of med removed by adding a 1/4 dose with the new water. Vac debris and poop off the bottom glass (usually an airline with a rigid tube on the end is fine for small tanks).

A cycled filter is not needed. And a filter will greate more current than a sponge filter which may be troublesome for the fish.

Treatment should last until the fish has recovered and shows no sysmptoms for at least a week. Once the fish has been returned to its home tank or succumbed to the illness, the tank and all contents should be soaked for about 10 minutes in a strong bleach solution (this may ruin the sponge so spares should be on your shelf). 

Note- other folks do Hosp tanks other ways, this is just mine


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Carbon in filters take out the meds... the filter floss/foam pad does not, take out the carbon and you've got a filter for the tank. it depends on the size of the fish, but most will not be harmed by the filter in any way. (I would be careful with young fish and small guppies)


----------

